# Solved: "This file contains characters in unicode" when saving hebrew in notepad!



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, whenever I try to save a txt file with hebrew in it, I get:










I CAN save files with hebrew titles, and doc (word) files with hebrew in them. Only Notepad plus hebrew content doesn't work.

Any ideas? It works in XP btw.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Saving in ANSI means it's saving in a format that doesn't support Hebrew, so you need to tell it to save in one that does. Essentially ANSI represents each character with 8 bits, meaning that each one can be one of 256 possible characters. The Hebrew Alphabet isn't included in those 256. However Unicode can represent over 65000 characters, giving it plenty of space for a large number of alphabets and additional symbols besides.

While in Notepad with the file you want to save
Click _File_
Click _Save as_
In the drop down box for _Encoding:_ which now reads "ANSI", select "Unicode".
Click Save.


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you very much!

Solved.


----------

